# Manic Monday for pomps



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

We got on the sand about 2:00 this afternoon with a falling tide. I wasn't really expecting much, but boy am I glad I was wrong!! We used fresh dead shrimp and couldn't find a flea to save my arse! Ended up losing 6 mystery fish and landing 8 pompano! Only 5 were legal, but the keep to return ratio works for me!! Find deep water in the morning all week and you should hammer them!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Awesome !


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

dorado, I really don't like you right now. I have another 7 hours of work and this was the first thing I saw this morning. im goin to try this afternoon and bag me some!!


----------



## Baller44 (Feb 16, 2016)

Nice fish! Let me know if you need help eating !


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice haul :yes:!


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Get'er done! 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Great catch, if you don't mind sharing what beach or city you were fishing at. Me and a buddy of mine tried Sunday and today not even a nibble in Destin . Used fresh shrimp and fish bites. Great sunset though.


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Awesome, hell of a dinner, congrats. Pomps are just badazz, like the big fella in the middle, got that mean muggin look.


----------



## jc9812 (Jun 15, 2015)

Great Haul. Looks like a you have them figured out!

We hooked up with 4 pomps on Sunday morning. They were hitting ghost shrimp. I had a double drop rig with ghost shrimp on top and fishbites on bottom. All the Pampano hit the shrimp, and i kept catching whiting on the fishbites. We were fishing gulf shores just west of 59.


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

We were fishing on Pensacola Beach and were using shrimp for bait. I wasn't able to find any fleas that day. If work cooperates today, I'm going again this afternoon.


----------



## JDFried (Sep 3, 2015)

Nice catch!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice bag! With luck like that, you should enter Sam's Pompano Tourney next month!


----------

